# Gli è che ....



## zipp404

Sur le forum Solo Italiano on m'a expliqué que la locution *Gli è che* signifie *il fatto è che*, et je me demande si cette locution è come celle que l'on emploie en français pour _*expliquer la raison*_ de quelque chose:  "*C'est que* .."

Example: 

Dissi a mia figlia, come passavano davanti una bella siepe sotto la quale crescevano tanti ciclamini: "Cogli quei ciclamini e fanne un mazzetto e mettilo nella testa, stanno bene".
*Gli è che* mi ero ricordata ad un tratto che anch'io facevo così quando ero fanciuletta: coglievo i ciclamini che noialtri ciociari chiamamo scocciapignatte e ne facevo un mazzetto e me lo mettevo tra i capelli, sopra l'orecchio e poi mi sembrava di essere più bella il doppio.

= *C'est qu*e  tout à coup je me suis souvenue que ....

*Merci!*


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zippy,
Je n'avais jamais vu avant cette expression (gli è che ...), mais comme elle signifie "il fatto è che ...", on peut certainement utiliser "c'est que ..." pour la traduire en français, et même cela convient très bien ! 
Un caro saluto


----------



## zipp404

Merci Matou, attendons alors sur l'autre forum l'éxplication grammaticale de ce _gli_.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, d’accord il y a peut être d’autres variantes pour préciser qu’elle a constaté un peu surprise qu’un souvenir lui est revenu en mémoire de façon inattendue : 
_Le fait est que tout à coup je me suis souvenue que… _
_Toujours est-il que tout à coup je me suis souvenue que…_
_Il s’est trouvé que tout à coup je me suis souvenue que…_

Je n’en suis pas absolument certain, merci de corriger si je fais une erreur ?


----------



## zipp404

J'en trouvé l'explication dans le dictionnaire Treccani:

gli  pron. pers. – Aferesi di egli, che s’adopera (davanti a vocale, s + cons., z), spec. nell’uso fam. tosc., con funzione di solito pleonastica, sia riferito a un soggetto maschile (sing. o plur.), sia con valore neutro: gli è vero purtroppo; gli è già il tocco; gli ha ragione lui, e gli hanno ragione tutti e due. Appartiene all’uso sia fam. sia letter. la locuz. gli è che ... nel senso di «il fatto è che ...»: gli è che certe idee non son più di moda.


----------



## matoupaschat

Accidenti ! È la primissima volta che vedo questo uso . *Grazie per la segnalazione* . Ben inteso è ripreso nella mia grammatica (Serianni), ma ho sempre sorvolato senza nemmeno rendermi conto di che cosa si trattasse . Ecco un brano :
*75. *Possono rientrare in questa serie *** anche particolari che non hanno, in sé, un significato specifico, ma servono a introdurre la subordinata che segue dandole il rilievo di una constazione obiettiva; il costrutto è sempre esplicito: _è che, c'è che, gli è che_ (proprio dell'uso toscano e letterario), _il fatto è che, è un fatto che, fatto sta che, com'è che_ (reggenza interrogativa), ecc.
Esempi: [...] "_gli è_ che D'Annunzio è troppo perduto nell'ammirazione per il suo superuomo per potergli far vivere accanto una forte coscienza", ecc. (Michelstaedter); disusato _egli è che_ [...]
** *_nota : cioè nelle proposizioni soggettive_
_*Edit - *Altra precisazione (Serianni VII 22) :_
*Arcaico* è anche l'uso del pronome _egli_ in frasi impersonali e come soggetto neutro [...]. Con valore analogo, ma *ben viva oggi in Toscana* oltre che nell'uso letterario fino al primo Novecento, la variante aferetica _gli_: "se ne tenevano[di 'buli'], gli era più per andazzo che per tracotanza" (Nievo) (Serianni VII 22)
​_Si deve però ammettere che "l'oggi" di Serianni era il 1989_  .​Ciao, Zippy, stammi bene !
F.


----------



## zone noire

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Zippy,
> Je n'avais jamais vu avant cette expression (gli è che ...), mais comme elle signifie "il fatto è che ...", on peut certainement utiliser "c'est que ..." pour la traduire en français, et même cela convient très bien !
> Un caro saluto


 
Moi non plus  e credo che anche molti madrelingua non la conoscano.


----------



## Ruminante

Cari tutti, vorrei confermare che "Gli è che" non è affatto usato in lingua corrente, a parte forse in Toscana; è letterario ma fa parte del bagaglio di conoscenze "italiane" soprattutto, almeno nel mio caso, perchè si legge molto presto, e si studia pure a scuola, il famosissimo Pinocchio - spesso sul testo originale - scritto da Carlo Collodi (vero nome Carlo Lorenzini) nato a Firenze nel 1826.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Rumi, 
È bello risentirti ! 
Infatti, una frase del Pinocchio di Collodi faceva parte del "Esempi: [...]" nella citazione troncata di Serianni del post #6 .
Stammi bene !
F.


----------



## Yulan

CiaoZipp!

Esiste un sinonimo del più arcaico "gli è che"  ed è  _"Vero è che ...."_ ed è un'espressione molta usata. 

Bonne fin de semaine!


----------

